# That poor stihl that took the fast way down



## xxl (Jan 23, 2012)

What was that stihl saw that dave dropped off the skyline? I was waiting for the owner to throw dave on on the groud for dropping his saw. Looked like a nice old stihl not sure what model it was.


----------



## lly_duramax (Jan 24, 2012)

It looked like an old 056 parts saw to me. I am pretty sure it was rigged, if you paid attention when they hooked it up on the car the saw didn't have a gas cap on it. Ax Men sucks so far this year. They followed Levi up the hill when he was having trouble breathing and in one shot he has a 660 then in the next he has a 395. I dont think they have the same editing crew they had when they started. Most of this fake nonsense started last year.


----------



## powerking (Jan 24, 2012)

lly_duramax said:


> It looked like an old 056 parts saw to me. I am pretty sure it was rigged, if you paid attention when they hooked it up on the car the saw didn't have a gas cap on it. Ax Men sucks so far this year. They followed Levi up the hill when he was having trouble breathing and in one shot he has a 660 then in the next he has a 395. I dont think they have the same editing crew they had when they started. Most of this fake nonsense started last year.



i never noticed that...the "no gas cap"! now I'm gonna have to watch it again! I did see that 660, then I was wondering why it looked different again!


----------



## lly_duramax (Jan 24, 2012)

Yea its gettin pretty silly.


----------



## k5alive (Jan 24, 2012)

its all hollywierd


----------



## Madsaw (Jan 24, 2012)

It was a 031/032. A drop from that skyline would not have hardly hurt one of them old tanks unless it lite on a rock. They just needed a junk saw to beat the crap out of. 
Bob


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 24, 2012)

how bout the Cypress hunter shooting the pistol off around the Cypress buyer


----------



## powerking (Jan 24, 2012)

...Being as Shelby is in the swap all the time...shouldn't the water be ...well...swampy and murky??? Why is it the water is always clear?


----------



## coppersnowblue (Jan 24, 2012)

The tree hitting Dave's truck sure looked like a set up to me.


----------



## Winchester356 (Jan 24, 2012)

coppersnowblue said:


> The tree hitting Dave's truck sure looked like a set up to me.



That probaly wasnt even Dave's bronco.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Jan 24, 2012)

Winchester356 said:


> That probaly wasnt even Dave's bronco.



Probably belonged to the History channel.

I'm betting History channel bought Gabe's 'Stang too, in one way or another...


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 24, 2012)

Just saw the Stihl dropped from the skyline. Totally rigged. Fake crap.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 24, 2012)

This year beats all Ive ever seen. Axmen has gotten worse every year, but so far- the first two episodes of season five really takes the cake.


----------



## coppersnowblue (Jan 26, 2012)

It's like the Dukes of Hazard when you saw a piece of crap car you knew it was going to get destroyed.


----------



## sawkid15 (Jan 26, 2012)

*ridiculous*

it seems like almost every crew has an accident of some sort in every episode this season. season 1 and 2 were better, not its just stupid


----------



## homelitejim (Jan 26, 2012)

The saw that got dropped looked like a 031 to me. I will have to look at my 032 to see if it has the av mount at the back of the rear handle. Notice they really didn't show it until after they beat it to hell.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jan 29, 2012)

lly_duramax said:


> It looked like an old 056 parts saw to me. I am pretty sure it was rigged, if you paid attention when they hooked it up on the car the saw didn't have a gas cap on it. Ax Men sucks so far this year. They followed Levi up the hill when he was having trouble breathing and in one shot he has a 660 then in the next he has a 395. I dont think they have the same editing crew they had when they started. Most of this fake nonsense started last year.



I noticed this immeadiatly as well..it is completly set up...first of all they put a 056 parts saw on the line it didnt even look like it ran..and the saw that was shown busted to pieces looked like a 066 or newer saw that a tree landed on..or got run over by a loader and they just put the pieces there. And why did they drop it so far up you we couldnt see?..it screams set up. And i believe the husky that levi was carrying was either a 385 or a 390..pay close attention to the airfilter clips..the 385/390's clips are wider than a 395's and the cover itself is more rounded than a 395...and the stihl was a 66 (660/066)...but i think that there was a couple different instances that he had the same shortness of breath amongst different days.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jan 30, 2012)

Another thing..I have no F****N clue how ANY of them make ANY money at all with all the stuff getting broke and smashed and people doing stupid a$$ s*** and getting hurt.....you know why?....hollywood. If they didnt have the money they are making form the show they all would be out of business...i know how it is to make a living in the woods...because its exactly what I do...they cant fool me.


----------



## K7NUT (Jan 30, 2012)

xxl said:


> What was that stihl saw that dave dropped off the skyline? I was waiting for the owner to throw dave on on the groud for dropping his saw. Looked like a nice old stihl not sure what model it was.



It looked like an old 056 or 075 to me, but what I want to know, is how was that Dave's fault?
How could you stop that skyline and not drop the saw?
What could he have done different?


----------



## K7NUT (Jan 30, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> how bout the Cypress hunter shooting the pistol off around the Cypress buyer



My wife and I love Shelby, he makes the whole show!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## powerking (Jan 30, 2012)

I gotta admit that Shelby looked a bit concerned when that dude Tracey cut his arm by falling with that saw!


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 30, 2012)

stihl 440 said:


> Another thing..I have no F****N clue how ANY of them make ANY money at all with all the stuff getting broke and smashed and people doing stupid a$$ s*** and getting hurt.....you know why?....hollywood. If they didnt have the money they are making form the show they all would be out of business...i know how it is to make a living in the woods...because its exactly what I do...they cant fool me.



Because the TV show pays them to act like that.Reminds me of some of the Groundmen if you could call them that I have seen over the years!


----------



## oregon steel (Jan 30, 2012)

Shelby looked concerned because he knows that hogman could pull him off that swamp buggie and hold his head under water until he started speaking english.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 30, 2012)

I watch the show simply to see how many set ups I can pick out of every episode...



stihl 440 said:


> Another thing..I have no F****N clue how ANY of them make ANY money at all with all the stuff getting broke and smashed and people doing stupid a$$ s*** and getting hurt.....you know why?....hollywood. If they didnt have the money they are making form the show they all would be out of business...i know how it is to make a living in the woods...because its exactly what I do...they cant fool me.



It's either make money by taking it from the History Channel and look like morons that argue and get nothing done, or don't make any money by taking it, and actually log and be adults. The two don't work together very well...


----------



## REJ2 (Jan 30, 2012)

Well at least the blood looked real!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 31, 2012)

lly_duramax said:


> It looked like an old 056 parts saw to me. I am pretty sure it was rigged, if you paid attention when they hooked it up on the car the saw didn't have a gas cap on it. Ax Men sucks so far this year. They followed Levi up the hill when he was having trouble breathing and in one shot he has a 660 then in the next he has a 395. I dont think they have the same editing crew they had when they started. Most of this fake nonsense started last year.



I was wondering if anyone else noticed that! Seems like they use a junk saw to trash, not a good one.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 31, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Because the TV show pays them to act like that.Reminds me of some of the Groundmen if you could call them that I have seen over the years!



The show is making it look like everyone who logs for a living are a bunch of idiots!


----------

